# Blue Belt Blues



## Mrkodiakbear (Nov 4, 2018)

I believe every blue belt has experienced this.
You have been training for a year or so and have improved a lot, but suddenly you feel that your progress has stopped.
Many people think about quitting around this time and for this reason.
While learning martial arts there will always be learning curbs, you just need to know that part of learning martial arts is learning patients and discipline. If you make it through a hard time like this then you have just overcome one of the biggest obstacles you will face in the process of learning your martial art.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 4, 2018)

What style do you practice? Blue belt means a different thing depending on the style.

But yeah, a lot of people get that feeling, at different parts. Are you experiencing this? Have you noticed it with your students?

Either way, this thread/post may help you: New Student: when will you quit?

As you pointed out, I think 1-2 year quitters should be added to that post.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 4, 2018)

Mrkodiakbear said:


> I believe every blue belt has experienced this.
> You have been training for a year or so and have improved a lot, but suddenly you feel that your progress has stopped.
> Many people think about quitting around this time and for this reason.
> While learning martial arts there will always be learning curbs, you just need to know that part of learning martial arts is learning patients and discipline. If you make it through a hard time like this then you have just overcome one of the biggest obstacles you will face in the process of learning your martial art.



As per the general message you are conveying..yes, people often quit when they hit a plateau.

But this

*"learning curbs"
*
Was classic.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Mrkodiakbear said:


> I believe every blue belt has experienced this.
> You have been training for a year or so and have improved a lot, but suddenly you feel that your progress has stopped.
> Many people think about quitting around this time and for this reason.
> While learning martial arts there will always be learning curbs, you just need to know that part of learning martial arts is learning patients and discipline. If you make it through a hard time like this then you have just overcome one of the biggest obstacles you will face in the process of learning your martial art.



No question most people reach plateaus, often more than once during their martial arts training.  It can be discouraging.  In the TKD I studied, I did twice.  I was discouraged and considered quitting but each time I stayed with it.  Suddenly one day I realized I had gotten past what I thought was a lack of progress and was better than I had thought I could ever be.  Nice feeling.  That helped me in getting past the 2nd time.

I never told anyone, I just stumbled through it.  When I was teaching I always periodically reminded my students that could happen, and that they should continue as the day would come when they would realize they were through it, and had learned more, and better.


----------

